# Mass RRP News



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another state taking over program, they require the CR to be on site at all times.

Mass RRP


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> Another state taking over program, they require the CR to be on site at all times.
> 
> Mass RRP



I wonder what the percentages of the houses there that are pre 1978. I would bet 90% +

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd imagine, here is a pic of New York in 1978.


----------



## Richard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Mass DOS Rules*

Hey all,
Just spoke with Mas DOS this week and was told that in Massachusetts we don't have to collect pressure washer water runoff. WE DO have to collect all the paint chips though.My first experience is for every hour of pressure washing there is about 1/2 hour of cleanup. This is even after I put down plastic on the ground.(this excludes grass!)I also put landscape fabric out about 6 feet,and then I used canvass tarps out another10 feet.Little bugger paint chips still manage to go everywhere.I used a Dustless Technologies Hepa Vac to pick up the chips quite efectively.Any advise on saving time here?


----------

